# clinic not willing to give treatment what to do now??!!!!



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi everyone, im in quite a bit of a pickle, a few of you know my history already but for those that dont, i have been trying for a number of years on and off, in nov 2011 after 1 year of trying with my partner ( who is now my ex) we decided to seek help, our first appointment was in jan 2012, all went well and we were put onto waiting lists for tests and for the fertility clinic, in march my relationship broke apart and we decided we would be better off just as friends. since then i have been attending the clinic on my own, at the time my specialist told me i would no longer be entitled to treatment but he agreed to do the tests to make sure nothign was wrong. 

in oct 2012 i finally got my last test - the hycosy... all my tests results including this came back normal. i waited for an appointment to come through and when it did i had to phone up to re-arrange, my dog had taken seriously ill and the day of my appointment was the only day i could get at the vets, so my dog came first, i phoned up and re-arranged for another day, 5-10 mins after hanging up i got a call from the receptionist to notify me there had been a mix up, i had been double booked for the hycosy and no longer needed that appointment. i expected at a later date to be sent out another appointment to discuss the results of my hycosy... which i had received though the post. jan 2012 came and i still hadnt got one. 

so : i called them up and was messd about terribly, passed from one place to another until i was told a note would be put on my records for my specialist to get in touch, i waited a week with no news so phoned them again - even  more havok and stress, i finally got put through to his personal secretary, who told me she would personally speak to him when he was next in and she would get in touch. i hadnt heard anything for a week so i called up yesterday and she told me a letter had been sent out and i was to wait for that and decide what to do. 

now heres the issue im having : i got that letter today, which basically told me that the agreement was i would be tested, and because he is not aware of me actively ttc again he is not willing to continue, now this i see as incredibly unfair, i met a wonderful man before my hycosy, and we have been actively trying since almost day 1. he is an old friend who knew my circumstances and we didnt want to waste any time. i have no had the opportunity to tell my specialist this and now i feel i am not going to be able to. however my gp has offered to transfer me and my dp over to the glasgow royal infirmary,

i just dont know what to do, should i push forward to see my current specialist who i have now lost all trust in and who likely wont take me and my dp on because its not been 1 year, but who has been great up until this recent mess. or should i go to my gp and speak to her about us being transferred 

sorry this has been so long, hopefully someone out there can give me some advice, all opinions are very very welcome!!1

love and babydust to all xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your dog - hope he is well now.

May I ask - was your ex partner ever tested?

The way I am reading your post - is that you assume the problem is with you?


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah she is great now thank you.

no he never bothered to go, id mentioned it a few times but he always said yeah ill do it then never done it. it was one of the reasons we split up. i felt like he didnt really want it 

and i assume the issue is with me because my ex wasnt the first time iv tried, i have been trying on and off for about 7--8 years now. not with the same man, one of which had a child in a previous relationship. 

but fertility problems do run in my family... quite badly.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Temptress, my understanding is that you can only be referred for fertility treatment if you have been actively trying to become pregnant.... for a minimum of 2 years, but I don;t know whether the 'rules' stipulate that you  have to be actively trying for 2 years with your 'current' partner.  I would make an appointment with your gp to discuss this, and maybe your man can have an SA done - even if it puts your mind at rest.

You don't need to be sent for treatment via your consultant....

Hope this helps.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya sheila, 

i was first referred for tests after only a year, and when i was in speaking to my gp about something else the other day, i was explaining the situation and she said to let her know if i want transferred, to the assisted conception unit. so it sort of sounded like she was going to pull a few strings for me lol but if nothign happens then i really dont want to have to start the whole process from the begining in 6 months time, im starting to lose hope as it is,  

if i dont need to be sent for treatment through my consultant.... how else do i get the chance of treatment if its going to be needed?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Temptress if your gp is happy to refer you, you could ask her if you can choose a fertility clinic.... and even if you can only get a referral to the clinic where your consultant is, can he refuse treatment if the referral has come directly from your gp.  Anybody? 

Sheila


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

If your GP is willing to refer you elsewhere then they can do that and then its up to the clinic to decide what tests they will do for you - i would stress your previous history of not conceiving. 
The issue you may have is when it comes to applying for IVF funding if required- they will ask how long you have been with partner and how long you have been trying. If you have no diagnosis as to why you haven't conceived i.e. unexplained, then the NICE guidelines reccomend that you to have been ttc for 2yrs before funding any IVF treatment, but your PCT may also have their own requirements.

Good luck x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya sheila, i think if my gp is referring me anywhere it will be to a different clinic as its at a different end of the city, which i then presume would mean starting the tests all over again, the one which she would refer me to is the only one i know of who take n nhs patients, so its seeming likely. 

hiya vickster, thanks for replying  that does sound like it could be a bit of an issue, but i think if i at least know i would be entitled at some point, and someone actually admits that even if they dont know what, that there is someone not quite right id be happy to wait for ivf.. i would at least feel like im doing something about it, taking acction if you know what i mean? 

babdy dust and love to the both of you xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Some clinics will accept results from other centres without the need to repeat them, so you may just need to get your partner tested. However, as so far as I can tell from what you have written they have not found any problems with you yet I think you would find they would expect you to TTC for at least 1 year if not 2 as Vickster says unless your partners sperm count was shown to be significantly abnormal before commencing any treatment.


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i think thats probably most likely, and i dont mind waiting if i know i will one day be offered treatment.

when i got my hycosy done there was problems during it that clearly havent been mentioned to my specialist so ill need to bring that up if i decide to go with a new clinic, its just such a nuisance that we ay have to wait the longer time period, as although my dp and i have only been ttc for a few months its in my history that i have been ttc longer and fertility problems are a major issue in my family. 

im just not sure if changing clinics is going to be worth it,


----------

